# Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 SP1 end of free upgrade offer notice



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you have Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 (SP1), the following full-screen notification might appear on your computer:
> 
> Sorry to interrupt, but this is important.
> 
> Windows 10 free upgrade offer ends July 29.


More


----------



## Truman00 (Jul 5, 2016)

okay, so may be it's time for them to bring out next version.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

finally, this will bring relief to many users who are barring win10 upgrades and help others who had realised the upgrade was installed without their consent. 

not to mention the forums who have been trying to unravel some of the mess, when users have been stuck between the upgrade and their original OS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've already got the hard drive in one of my Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit desktops split into 2 equal partitions.
A bootable Windows 10 Pro 64-bit DVD has been created and the required file has been saved in a USB thumb drive.
I'm keeping Windows 7 and doing a clean install of Windows 10 in the second partition so I can have a dual-boot desktop.
I'm not crazy about Windows 10, but I might as well get proficient with it before Windows 7 is no longer supported in 3-1/2 years.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

